# make build32 fails



## mveety (Oct 26, 2014)

I updated to 10.1-RC3 and tried building the 32-bit compat stuff and ran into this error (below). Has anyone ran into this and have a fix or know where one is?


```
===> lib/libcompiler_rt (obj,depend,all,install)
cc -m32 -march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -DCOMPAT_32BIT  -isystem /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/include/  -L/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32  -B/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32  -O2 -pipe  -fpic -fvisibility=hidden -DVISIBILITY_HIDDEN -std=gnu99 -Qunused-arguments  -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-unused-const-variable -Wno-tautological-compare -Wno-unused-value -Wno-parentheses-equality -Wno-unused-function -Wno-enum-conversion -Wno-switch -Wno-switch-enum -Wno-knr-promoted-parameter -c /usr/src/lib/libcompiler_rt/../../contrib/compiler-rt/lib/absvdi2.c -o absvdi2.o
error: unknown warning option '-Wno-unused-const-variable'; did you mean
  '-Wno-unused-variable'? [-Werror,-Wunknown-warning-option]
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/lib/libcompiler_rt
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2014)

If you did the full buildworld/installworld it should already have been installed.


----------



## mveety (Nov 4, 2014)

I didn't. I used freebsd-update and the 32-bit libraries disappeared. I did the buildworld/installworld and that got it fixed.


----------

